# Help with blood results



## Nadpa (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm a 39 year old woman who was diagnosed with Hashimoto's and Pernicious Anaemia in May 2015. However the thyroid results did not yet show hypo, but actually that I was slightly hyper.

My symptoms were anxiety/depression/fatigue. And not getting pregnant. 
(Worth noting that I wasn't trying to get pregnant while having the depression / anxiety. That was several years of trying leading up to the mental collapse)

I started on the SSRI sertralin which I have taken before (age 34) due to stress related anxiety/depression of which I have in severe form once it hits. It helps me with the anxiety/depression and I'm now more or less back to normal. Though I can get the occasional wobble. Still not back to work though since May 2015. I have a demanding job with long work hours and lots of responsibility and I feel I need to be totally fit for fight before throwing myself into it.

Depression runs in my family. But so does Addison's - a severe autoimmune disease. My mother had both.

It seems like my THS is stabilising. However the antibodies keep rising dramatically.

I suppose I'm curious to know if any of you have any comment on my results and how it is progressing.

Is my TSH going up because of the antibodies for example? - It started off being suppressed and is now within ranges. Is this the early progression into hypo from hyper? Or is it the b12 injections helping? Also my Ft4 and T3 are plummeting.

The blood results have been taken at different labs by different doctors as I've moved from UK to Denmark, therefore ranges vary and what I'm being tested for.

---------
May 15th, 2015

FT4 20.8 (9.0-22.0)
FT3 5.79 (2.63-5.70)
TSH <0.01 (0.35-4.94)

Anti-thyroglobulin abs 361 (0-40)
Anti-thyroperoxidase 391 (0-35)

Anti-TSH receptor antibodies 0.98 (0-1.75)

B12 257
Homocystiene 18 (<12) 
Intrinsic Factor POSITIVE

------------
June 26th, 2015

FT4 14,4 (10-22)
T3 1,5 (1,0-2,6) 
TSH 0,06 (0,20-5,0)

Anti-thyroperoxidase 1300 (<60)

After one injection of 1000mg b12 since diagnosed deficient in May 2015
Taking 400 Folic Acid:

B12 285
Homocysteine 10,3 (<15)

----------
Sep 3rd, 2015

FT4 14,5 (14,0-23,0)
T4 86 (70-140)
T3 1,4 (1,4-2,8)
TSH 1,14 (0,65-4,80)

Anti-thyroperoxidase 2470 (<60)

After three monthly injections of 1000mg b12 since diagnosed deficient in May 2015
Taking 400 Folic Acid:

B12 493
Parietal cell POSITIVE
Intrinsic Factor POSITIVE

------

Thanks very much for reading!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

autoantibodies
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/assay-of-thyroid-hormones-and-related-substances/#toc-5-thyroid-specific-autoantibodies-tpoab-tgab-and-trab
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Have you had an ultra-sound or RAIU uptake? If not, you really really should.

With those high antibodies, cancer needs to be ruled out.

You may be hyperthyroid. That is my suspicion.

Providing some valuable information and welcome to the board!


----------



## Nadpa (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for all that info. I will start reading! I have had ultrasound and the one where they take a picture after injecting you with nuclear material (can't remember what it's called.) And they showed that the thyroid was looking and acting normal.

The endo who took the tests in May ruled out graves as my TSH receptor antibodies were within range. However a new endo checked Trab in September and it looks like they might be out of range. I'm not discussing the September results till December. Therefore seeking some advice here.

I really appreciate you taking the time.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

If you have Trab, you have TSI. That is what Trab does; it keeps the TSI in bounds. It would not be present if you don't have TSI.


----------



## Nadpa (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Andros.

I looked over my results again. It says in June that Trab is in a grey zone reading 1.0 (grey zone is 1-2). But in September it reads as smaller than 1. So I guess I do not after all have TRAB.

I haven't yet gone glutenfree which I suppose could be why my antibodies are skyrocketing. I'll start with that in the very near future!

Thanks again


----------

